
Chelsea Manning is missing - severine
https://boingboing.net/2016/10/07/chelsea-manning-is-missing.html
======
aw3c2
Probably related to the just ended solitary confinement?
[https://www.chelseamanning.org/featured/prison-punishes-
chel...](https://www.chelseamanning.org/featured/prison-punishes-chelsea-
with-14-days-of-solitary-for-suicide-attempt)

FYI: The boingboing link has no more content than this tweet
[https://twitter.com/SaveManning/status/784465289773580288](https://twitter.com/SaveManning/status/784465289773580288)

------
samstave
Tangentially related, I think everyone should watch "Zero Days" regarding
Stuxnet primarily, but the official stance on leaks/whistleblowers....

Its amazingly well made - and it does a fantastic job of narrating the
evolution of the stance against Iran's nuke capabilties.

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
Closely related is Countdown to Zero Day, an excellent book concerning the
same subject matter written by Kim Zetter.

